# Draft Winners/Losers



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Post yours.

Winners:

Memphis - **** I went to sleep early last night not really satisfied at all with our draft. I wake up this morning and we got Mayo and Arthur, what a steal IMO. I'm actually anticipating this season now.

New Jersey - Aquired Yi and then picked up Lopez/CDR who should both be good young players for them along side Devin Harris.

Losers:

Seattle - I really don't like the picks they made. I feel like there was more talented players available at each one of their picks. Also the trade with Detroit in the second round.

Charlotte - I got no problem with DJ but the other picks were kinda questionable.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Portland - Picked up Bayless and Batum (both potentially great players) for cheap and made some noise when noone thought they'd have much of an impact.

Memphis - The Mayo/Love trade, no explanation needed. They have a coveted star prospect on their hands with great value.

New Jersey - Picked up Yi earlier (I wasn't a big fan of the move on its own) but then added Lopez and CDR, both at good value because of how far they dropped. Should be a new team next season.

Miami - Finally, the Beast is in Miami! Plus we picked up Superman Chalmers in what I reckons a very underrated trade, should be a good steal for us.

LA Clips - They passed on Bayless but hey, they're adding Eric Gordon and DeAndre Jordan (who they stole very late in the draft) to their team for next season.

Toronto - I'm not sure whether I like the Hibbert pick yet but regardless, they picked up Hibbert and Jawai who are two of the biggest players in the draft. These two players, along with the Jermaine O' Neal pickup should help them lose that soft no-defence label and advance to the second round.

Seattle - Not a travesty or anything, but their picks seemed kinda wasted. Westbrook was a reach at #4, and I didn't feel they capitalised on their other picks.

Detroit - Nothing big, I just didn't feel they did a good job drafting with the picks they received from Seattle in the second round.

Indiana - After stealing Bayless at #11, they trade him away?! Jarret Jack + Josh McRoberts will amount to energy players off the bench at best, whereas Bayless had star potential as a young prospect. On a lesser matter, they also lost the Jawai pick to Toronto.

Minnesota - They traded Mayo, wtf?! McFail needs to be locked in a room to think about his life til the next draft - moron. Their Pekovic pick was nothing impressive either, and when they finally get a steal in Mario Chalmers, they trade him away to the Heat.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Winners: 
Portland - Pretty obvious, got their starting PG and a talent to develop.
Houston - Got a free early 2nd rounder to help Portland draft their guy, that's a win

Losers:
Seattle - Felt like they were reaching on all their picks, could've made some trades instead


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How the hell did Memphis get Arthur and Mayo? Damn, in terms of value talent, I felt coming into the draft that those were 2 of the top 6-7 guys in this draft. I am happy for Arthur because he can compete for a starting spot immediately.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^They have a really nice group of young talent now, don't they HKF? Steal. And to think Chad Ford was still hating on them as of this morning.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If it works out, you have your offensive nucleus in Gay-Mayo-Arthur, I really believe this. Gay is 22, the other two are 20. 

Mayo has an alpha dog attitude on the court, Gay is fine to play #2 and Arthur can settle into an Antonio McDyess. I am not happy he fell, but I am happy that Wallace got him because this was a team that NEEDED talent in the frontcourt. In my opinion, Kevin Love was a reach period. You can get away with it in Minnesota, but Memphis needed guys who not only can play now (both guys can play), but have potential.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm assuming Mayo plays the two beside Conley?


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

How is New Jersey a winner? They traded a known quantity (All-Star) for extreme question marks, made one decent first-round pick and another questionable. Just because they have gone into rebuild mode doesn't mean they're a "winner". Milwaukee hosed them on that trade...

As for my opinion, Portland is a clear winner. They have "won" their third consecutive draft. What they have done in the last three drafts is criminal. Their depth chart is looking staggering, to say the least; they still hold the rights to some very handy players.

Milwaukee were big winners, as mentioned. They have added two serious gamers to their roster. Now to get rid of Mo Williams.

Toronto are winners. Jawai is half man, half beast. Manbearpig.

As for losers, I thought Charlotte and Boston were a little silly. No way DJ Augustin overtakes (or at least earns his spot over) Ray Felton. Crazy when the likes of Lopez was still on the board. 

Why didn't Boston take a flyer on DeAndre Jordan? JR Giddens is a bit redundant, when they were basically able to buy Bill Walker in the second round.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> *How is New Jersey a winner? They traded a known quantity (All-Star) for extreme question marks, made one decent first-round pick and another questionable. Just because they have gone into rebuild mode doesn't mean they're a "winner". Milwaukee hosed them on that trade...*
> 
> As for my opinion, Portland is a clear winner. They have "won" their third consecutive draft. What they have done in the last three drafts is criminal. Their depth chart is looking staggering, to say the least; they still hold the rights to some very handy players.
> 
> ...


I'm almost positive Jefferson's never been an All-Star, and despite his scoring I think he's unlikely to ever be one IMO. They get rid of his horrible contract and save something like 15million, end up with a completely new frontcourt, and get a steal in the 2nd round... The Milwaukee trade was lopsided, but after their picks I don't see how you can't consider them coming out ahead.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Seattle had a very good draft.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Winners
1) Memphis
2) Portland
3) Bulls

Losers
1) Pacers
2) Twolves
3) Seattle


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Pacers got raped. Something about being an ex-Celtics that makes a person a future horrible GM that likes to try to build dynasties for teams they are not GMing for


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

I think Miami had a great draft. We drafted arguably the best player in the draft, and got a steal in Chalmers. Other than ourselves, I think Portland and New Jersey did preety good.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Definitely Memphis, Portland and New Jersey. I thought Boston had a decent draft too.

Memphis got some real talent with Mayo and Arthur. Pair those 2 up with Gay and you have a nice core for the future. I was really feeling bad for Arthur, but now he lands in a spot where he can produce right away. How Portland managed to swindle teams once again is amazing. Roy and Bayless are going to make an amazing backcourt. New Jersey got some real nice pieces. They were fortunate that both Lopez and CDR were able to drop for them, plus Yi in the RJ trade. Real nice pieces for the Nets, but we'll see how the loss of RJ affects them this season. I like how Boston was able to get 2 long athletic wings with Giddens and Walker. People say Giddens might've been a reach, but he seems like a good fit. They now have youth in backing up the 2 and 3.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Blazers: Bayless/Batum correct?
Grizzlies: Mayo/Arthur. (i hope Arthur, Josh Howard's the league)
NJ: Lopez, [email protected] (Yi)
Bulls: 1st overall pick, 1.7% chance. Enough said.
Toronto: thought to have no pick, Man-Beast Jawai @41, people had him in the 1st round (Jermaine O'Neal)

winners to me, Clippers also did nice, Bucks with Alexander(RJ)

i won't talk about the losers.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think the blazers made the best trade..

i didn't like the grizzlies trade (i liked minnesota's end of the deal better)


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is Chad Ford's grades.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=DraftGrades-080627


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

with what he said about the pacers trade... i would give chard ford 0 credibility.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Memphis, Miami and Portland = top 3. New Jersey also had a pretty good draft, because Lopez and CDR were both prospects that fell lower than they should, and NJ got both.

Those 4 teams did the best job on draft day, imo.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Winners:
Miami - got the best player in the draft and a 2nd round steal (Chalmers)

Minnesotta - I'd take Love over Mayo either way plus they got Mike Miller and got rid of some bad contracts.

Portland - Kevin Pritchard is the man!

Losers:
Seattle - Westbrook at 4???? Serge Ibaka isn't gonna be in US for at least 2 years

Undetermined:
Clippers - I think Gordon, and Jordan could either be out of the league in a few years or end up two of the best players in the whole draft so this is gonna turn out either an A+ or an F IMO


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

fjkdsi said:


> Undetermined:
> Clippers - I think Gordon, and Jordan could either be out of the league in a few years or end up two of the best players in the whole draft so this is gonna turn out either an A+ or an F IMO


It's the Clippers. They are determined not to pan out. This franchise is cursed. I will watch every game of Gordon's, but there are some teams you just wish a player you liked didn't end up. I hope he survives the hell known as the Clip Show.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Not one of you think the Kings screwed up? jason thompson at #12?? come on man....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah they definately screwed up.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Portland, Memphis, New Jersey and Miami.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> As for my opinion, Portland is a clear winner. They have "won" their third consecutive draft. What they have done in the last three drafts is criminal. Their depth chart is looking staggering, to say the least; they still hold the rights to some very handy players.


Believe it or not, almost every draft grade (including Chad Ford's) the Blazers got that first year (when we got Roy and Aldridge) was less than average and they thought we'd really messed up. Stephen A. Smith completely ridiculed Portland on air during the draft. He couldn't believe how stupid the moves were and was very vocal about it (he gave the Blazers and their failings quite a bit of air time that night). He thought Brandon had basically reached his ceiling by his senior year of college and Aldridge was just too skinny and injury prone to do much in the NBA. Now they're all acting like they called it back then when the reality was they were totally hating on the Blazers. It wasn't until last season (after Brandon won ROY and drafted Oden) that we started hearing any positive national press at all. Before that they were still just the Jail Blazers.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

matador1238 said:


> Not one of you think the Kings screwed up? jason thompson at #12?? come on man....


Yeah, that was definitely a bad pick. Didn't they take Spencer Hawes last year?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hawes is a 5, Thompson is a 4. Thompson will prove to be a starting 4 in this league. As such, nope I think it was a good pick.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I still dont like the pick. Did they need a PF? Sure, but IMO there were better options on the board still.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

BG44 said:


> I still dont like the pick. Did they need a PF? Sure, but IMO there were better options on the board still.


Give me some names. I don't think Randolph will have a better NBA career. Nor McGee, nor Jordan. I think Hibbert will, but Hibbert is a 5. This guy can play. It will be proven out, just like Kevin Martin was proven out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I do trust your opinion as a talent evaluator, so perhaps ill give them the benefit of the doubt. I still think Darrel Arthur was a better pick, but considering he slipped to #27 - thats hard to prove.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Give me some names. I don't think Randolph will have a better NBA career. Nor McGee, nor Jordan. I think Hibbert will, but Hibbert is a 5. This guy can play. It will be proven out, just like Kevin Martin was proven out.


And John Gilchrist.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> And John Gilchrist.


The guy was/is bi-polar. He was diagnosed with it. It happens.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What the hell happened to him anyway? and Gardiner from Arizona also? Troy Bell?


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

Westbrook looks like a pretty good pick after watching summer league. Just watching him and throwing out the stats looks like the Sonics got a great player. Some of the analysis I've seen on him said the Euro scouts watching were wondering why he wasn't rated the top PG in the draft. 

He was able to get to the rim whenever he wanted, he was a willing passer and after the first game got more and more comfortable getting the team into the offense and running things. He was able to get into the lane and kick out and find guys. I think they got a great player. He's gonna be a monster defensively. 

Ibaka was a project pick. They are not going to be playoff contenders for at least 2-3 years, most people will say more probably. He can develop overseas, improve his game and then come over in 2-3 years and contribute to a playoff team. 

DJ white was an odd pick, and was an odd trade. Was he really going to be gone at 34 or whatever pick it was? And was he really THAT good that they needed to trade for him. I haven't seen him play a lot but I didn't think he was anything that special. 

Portland definitely the big winners. I think the reason the Sonics passed on Bayless is that he is more of a scoring guard. They felt Westbrook was more of a PG. Portland is a perfect fit for Bayless because Bayless can play the point at times but Roy is there also to handle PG duties and allow Bayless to do what he does best.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

number1pick said:


> Westbrook looks like a pretty good pick after watching summer league. Just watching him and throwing out the stats looks like the Sonics got a great player. Some of the analysis I've seen on him said the Euro scouts watching were wondering why he wasn't rated the top PG in the draft.
> 
> He was able to get to the rim whenever he wanted, he was a willing passer and after the first game got more and more comfortable getting the team into the offense and running things. He was able to get into the lane and kick out and find guys. I think they got a great player. He's gonna be a monster defensively.


Westbrook wasn't the top rated pg because he wasn't the top PG in the draft. I wouldn't make too much out of summer league. I seem to remember he and his backcourt mates in that much vaunted UCLA backcourt with all that defense, getting absolutely run off the floor by derrick rose and Memphis in their final 4 matchup.....


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, when they finally put Westbrook on Rose he actually played some really nice defense. And Westbrook also scored like 24 points that game when noone else could do anything. So i wouldn't say he got run off the court (Collison sucked though).


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

MrJayremmie said:


> Well, when they finally put Westbrook on Rose he actually played some really nice defense. And Westbrook also scored like 24 points that game when noone else could do anything. So i wouldn't say he got run off the court (Collison sucked though).


Exactly, and I'm not saying to look at his stats as far as an indication of how good he is. If you watched him play you saw a guy that could get to the rim at will and was a willing passer. He got into the lane and would make the correct play, he got more and more comfortable as the games went on with running the offense and being the leader. Those are the things you watch for in summer league, not how many points is he putting up or any of that crap, because as the other poster said it is ONLY summer league and I agree stats are irrelevant. The tape rarely lies though, and I think the Sonics made a great pick, just my opinion though.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

MB30 said:


> What the hell happened to him anyway? and Gardiner from Arizona also? Troy Bell?


Jason Gardner has bounced around mostly inferior European leagues, although he did play for Maccabi Tel Aviv. He is now on a mediocre team in Germany and was among the league's assist leaders. Troy Bell, after fizzling out in the NBA, has also bounced around European leagues and American minor leagues looking for a comeback. He also became a low-level pro boxer a couple of years ago. He was on Angelico Biella in Italy last year (a pretty bad team).


----------

